# homeroom teacher



## Sulicadiz

What's the meaning of homeroom teacher? Is it a teacher who teach in the houses of their pupils?


----------



## apuquipa

No. In this area they are known as celadoras/preceptoras/bedeles. Teachers that are in charge of discipline, and often substitute an absent teacher/professor.


----------



## mullet57

Here in the US a “Home Room” is the first class period of the day for high school students...  Attendance is taken and announcements are made.  When I was going to school we also said a payer and the pledge of allegiance, but that is not done in public schools anymore.

The Homeroom Teacher was in charge of the class a but really did not teach anything. They usually taught a subject during the school day.

It has been quite awhile since I’ve been in school. but I think it’s the same and may be  a little different between school districts


----------



## mullet57

In the US a teacher that teaches at a students home is known as a Homeschool / Home School Teacher .


----------



## David

El profe --sin tomar en consideración la materia que enseñe-- a cuyo salón reportan los alumnos de un grupo dado el inicio del día escolar, y el cual tiene una cierta responsabilidad, en calidad de preceptor o consejero, para los miembros de dicho grupo. Por pasar del salón a salón los alumnos durante el trascurso del día para sus distintas materias, cada uno según su horario individual, el aula "hogareña" del grupo se considera el "home room."


----------



## suzzzenn

mullet57 said:


> Here in the US a “Home Room” is the first class period of the day for high school students...  Attendance is taken and announcements are made.  When I was going to school we also said a payer and the pledge of allegiance, but that is not done in public schools anymore.
> 
> The Homeroom Teacher was in charge of the class a but really did not teach anything. They usually taught a subject during the school day.
> 
> It has been quite awhile since I’ve been in school. but I think it’s the same and may be  a little different between school districts



Right! At my school, children spend 9 minutes in homeroom every morning. They still say the Pledge of Allegiance by the way.


----------



## macris

¡Hola!

¿Me ayudan a traducir esta frase? 

- He was my homeroom teacher at my old school.
Mi intento:  Él era el celador (?) de mi clase de mi viejo colegio.

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

Saludos.


----------



## Mirlo

Homeroom teacher para mí es simplemente el profesor/maestro del salón de clases.

Saludos,


----------



## Aserolf

*"Él era mi maestro de cabecera en mi antigua escuela".*
o
*"Maestro del salón"*

En US, un *homeroom teacher*, es el maestro principal de un alumno, el que se encuentra a cargo de su salón/aula, donde el alumno pasa la mayor parte del tiempo.
Durante el día, los alumnos pasan por varios maestros para otras clases como:
Ed. Física, Arte, etc. pero el maestro de cabecera casi siempre estará a cargo de las materias principales o _*academics*_ (math, science, social studies, etc).

Espero te sirva, 
Saludos!


----------



## fgetz

You have all gone in a wrong direction..... 
*Homeroom* or *advisory* is a term used in schools across the United States. It generally refers to the classroom session in which a teacher records attendance and makes announcements. It can also be called *Registration or Planning Period.*
It is not a real class in the conventional sense.

No sé si hay algo comparable en otros paises.  Es un periodo durante lo cual estudiantes pueden completar sus tareas escolares para una o otra de sus clases.


----------



## macris

¡Gracias por contestar! 

¿Entonces homeroom no es el profesor que da las materias importantes? Creo que me he liado, perdonen.


----------



## Aserolf

Trabajo como traductora para un Distrito Escolar en Colorado y así es como ellos lo manejan. No sé si sea igual para el resto del país, pero me he topado con alumnos que llegan de otros estados y también lo manejan de este modo.

En juntas con padres de familia, cuando se reúnen lo maestros que atienden al alumno en clases de eduación especial, su maestro principal siempre se presenta como el: homeroom teacher.

Sólo quiero aclarar que esto es lo que he visto en las escuelas primarias. En las escuelas secundarias como _middle school_ o _high school_ (donde los alumnos tienen materias con un maestro diferente - history, science, literature, math. etc), también se les asigna un _homeroom teacher_, que les servirá de guía y a veces hasta de orientador, pero eso lo decide la escuela.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## macris

¡¡Gracias!! Ya entendí.  En serio, muchas gracias.


----------



## fgetz

Try
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeroom
This URL should settle all your questions.


----------



## Aserolf

Por si aún te quedan dudas lee este enlace:

*In American schools what do they mean by home room teacher?*

Lo explica mejor. Aquí está un extracto:


> A homeroom teacher is the child's main teacher. This is the class they stay in most of the day, where they keep their things, where they go first thing in the morning, and who they go to recess and eat lunch with. They may have a separate math or science teacher that only teachs them one subject, but their homeroom teacher teaches them everything else. I'm talking about grade school ages, like 1-4 grades, it is different once you enter junior high.


 
Saludos.


----------



## macris

¡Gracias! Lo entendí perfectamente.


----------



## fenixpollo

La función del "homeroom teacher" varia en los Estados Unidos, dependiendo en el distrito escolar. En algunos distritos, es como dice Aserolf. En otros distritos, es como dice fgetz. Los dos tienen razón.

_Maestro/profesor principal_ o _maestro/profesor de cabecera_ me parecen buenas opciones. 

Saludos.

Nota del Moderador: este hilo ha sido unido con otro hilo anterior con el mismo título y el mismo tema. Hay que buscar en los foros antes de abrir una nueva consulta.


----------



## rotor

Ahora me pregunto yo ¿será lo que en España llamamos tutor?


----------



## Mirlo

rotor said:


> Ahora me pregunto yo ¿será lo que en España llamamos tutor?


 
Eso si no lo sé, pero lo que si sé es que *no* es lo mismo que un *"tutor*" en los Estados Unidos.

Saludos,


----------



## Mirlo

Aserolf said:


> Por si aún te quedan dudas lee este enlace:
> 
> *In American schools what do they mean by home room teacher?*
> 
> Lo explica mejor. Aquí está un extracto:
> A homeroom teacher is the child's main teacher. This is the class they stay in most of the day, where they keep their things, where they go first thing in the morning, and who they go to recess and eat lunch with. They may have a separate math or science teacher that only teachs them one subject, but their homeroom teacher teaches them everything else. I'm talking about grade school ages, like 1-4 grades, it is different once you enter junior high.
> 
> 
> Saludos!


 
Me alegro, porque eso fue lo que puse desde el principio:

Homeroom teacher para mí es simplemente el profesor/maestro del salón de clases.


----------



## Tossa1950

En Chile el home room teacher es el _Profesor jefe._.


----------



## rotor

Cuando decia yo lo de  tutor me refería obviamente a lo que en España en el ámbito escolar se llama tutor y no desde luego al tutor legal de una persona. Si en España se dice profesor de salón de clase, no se enterá nadie de qué se está hablando, salvo los que tengan alguna relación con EE .UU., que si se enteraran. En España en un contexto escolar nadie confundirá el tutor con la figura legal.

El profesor que se encarga de una clase, por ejemplo 1 de ESO A, es el tutor y ese mismo a su vez les puede dar clase de matemáticas a "su" clase y a otras.
Como siempre, es sólo una opinión


----------



## Mirlo

rotor said:


> Cuando decia yo lo de tutor me referia obviamente a lo que en España en el ámbito escolar se llama tutor y no desde luego al tutor legal de una persona. Si en España se dice profesor de salon de clase, no se enterá nadie de qué se está hablando, salvo los que tengan alguna relación con EEUU, que si se enteraran. En España en un contexto escolar nadie confundira el tutor con la figura legal.
> 
> El profesor que se encarga de una clase, por ejemplo 1 de ESO A, es el tutor y ese mismo a su vez les puede dar clase de matemáticas a "su" clase y a otras.
> Como siempre, es sólo una opinión


 
Sí, pero en Estados Unidos hay Tutores de ESL (por sus siglas en inglés) y su función es completamente diferente a la de los "maestros/profesores" (home room teachers), por eso aclaré que no se puede tratar de un tutor escolar.


----------



## rotor

Es difícil ponerle nombre a términos que no tienen equivalente en otra lengua. Yo no tengo más ideas. Suerte.


----------



## Sulicadiz

¿Que son los tutores ESL? 

Aqu+i en España un tutor como se ha dicho es el profesor "encargado" o "responsable" de una clase, el que se encarga de temas sobre el comportamiento de los alumnos, de hablar con los padres de los niños, etc.
¿Que es un Tutor de ESL? (Me supongo que se escribirá ESL tutor, ¿no?).


----------



## rotor

ESL= English as Second Language

Viene a ser las clases de refuerzo para los que no hablan muy bien inglés, como aquellos alumnos para quienes el inglés no es su lengua materna.


----------



## Mirlo

rotor said:


> ESL= English as Second Language
> 
> Viene a ser las clases de refuerzo para los que no hablan muy bien inglés, como aquellos alumnos para quienes el inglés no es su lengua materna.


 
Gracias por la ayuda, 'Rotor',
Saludos,


----------



## rotor

No hay de qué. Siempre un placer.


----------



## DORAM

Un saludo varios años después:

En Puerto Rico, al _homeroom teacher_ se le conoce como "maestro de salón hogar" y se entiende que es el maestro que supervisa el salón al cual el estudiante fue asignado, no importa que a veces salga de allí para tomar otras asignaturas o materias. Es también el maestro responsable de la enseñanza de buena parte de las materias. A veces, pueden haber dos segundos grados, por ejemplo, y, entonces, existen en la escuela dos maestros de salón hogar para ese grado.

Saludos,
Dora


----------



## victorcortes86

rotor said:


> Ahora me pregunto yo ¿será lo que en España llamamos tutor?



En Nicaragua se dice "maestro guía". Puede ser un maestro que enseña  cualquier materia, pero además está a cargo de un salón de clases  (comportamiento, performance, reuniones de padres de familia, etc.). Pero claro, el sistema educativo es diferente. Los estudiantes permanecen en  un solo salón de clases y son los profesores que van de un salón a otro, según el horario.

 Según este link, SÍ es lo mismo que "tutor", al menos en UK, que debería ser muy similar.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=10463789#post10463789


----------



## fairylina

En Colombia los llamamos directores de curso. Ellos son los encargados de atender cualquier asunto relacionado con los estudiantes de un curso, como reuniones de padres, entrega de notas, etc.


----------



## nelliot53

DORAM said:


> Un saludo varios años después:
> 
> En Puerto Rico, al _homeroom teacher_ se le conoce como "maestro de salón hogar" y se entiende que es el maestro que supervisa el salón al cual el estudiante fue asignado, no importa que a veces salga de allí para tomar otras asignaturas o materias. Es también el maestro responsable de la enseñanza de buena parte de las materias. A veces, pueden haber dos segundos grados, por ejemplo, y, entonces, existen en la escuela dos maestros de salón hogar para ese grado.
> 
> Saludos,
> Dora



Totalmente de acuerdo. En secundaria,  la primera clase de la mañana incluye 10 minutos de Salón Hogar y luego 50 minutos de la materia que enseña el maestro/a de salón hogar (a cargo) de ese grupo.  Luego los estudiantes siguen como grupo, hasta donde sea posible, el resto del día.  Es este maestro/a el que rinde  informes de notas y de ausencias, recibe excusas del hogar del estudiante y generalmente el que se comunica con los padres en cuanto a la conducta y rendimiento escolar de este.  También refiere al comité de disciplina, al director, al orientador o trabajador social cualquier acción a ser tomada hacia el estudiante.


----------



## Mirlo

nelliot53 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En secundaria, la primera clase de la mañana incluye 10 minutos de Salón Hogar y luego 50 minutos de la materia que enseña el maestro/a de salón hogar (a cargo) de ese grupo. Luego los estudiantes siguen como grupo, hasta donde sea posible, el resto del día. Es este maestro/a el que rinde informes de notas y de ausencias, recibe excusas del hogar del estudiante y generalmente el que se comunica con los padres en cuanto a la conducta y rendimiento escolar de éste. También refiere al comité de disciplina, al director, al orientador o trabajador social cualquier acción a ser tomada hacia el estudiante.


 
Si pienso que esa es lo que más se acerca a la idea..., realmente es la misma cosa solo que traducido de manera literal...


----------



## ryoko_maxwell

Si no me equivoco, acá en Chile le llamamos "profesor jefe".
(Corriíanme si estoy en lo contrario, por favor.)

Saludos.


----------



## martatova

Mirlo said:


> Me alegro, porque eso fue lo que puse desde el principio:
> 
> Homeroom teacher para mí es simplemente el profesor/maestro del salón de clases.




En España, al profesor principal, es decir, el que se reúne con los padres y hace un seguimiento más intensivo del alumno, es el tutor.

Y lo del "salón de clases" no se utiliza, no lo había oído en mi vida...


----------



## renchi

Pues, si el "salón de clases" no se utiliza, ¿cómo se llama esta clase?


----------



## Aserolf

renchi said:


> Pues, si el "salón de clases" no se utiliza, ¿cómo se llama esta clase?


 No se trata de ninguna clase. El tema de este hilo es sobre la traducción de "homeroom teacher," el título que se le da a cierto maestro en las escuelas de EEUU.  
"Salón de clases" en América viene siendo el "classroom," pero en este caso sería el "homeroom."


----------



## aztlaniano

renchi said:


> Pues, si el "salón de clases" no se utiliza,


El cuarto donde se imparten las clases se llama "aula" en España. El/La profesor(a) principal (homeroom teacher) se llama "tutor".


----------



## renchi

Vale, eso entiendo. Tal vez me he expresado mal. Me interesa si esta hora de tutorear tiene algún nombre, como otras asignaturas...


----------



## aztlaniano

renchi said:


> Vale, eso entiendo. Tal vez me he expresado mal. Me interesa si esta hora de tutorear tiene algún nombre, como otras asignaturas....


"Tutoría", pero solo una vez por semana. Los otros días el tutor/la tutor da una asignatura normal.


----------



## Mirlo

martatova said:


> En España, al profesor principal, es decir, el que se reúne con los padres y hace un seguimiento más intensivo del alumno, es el tutor.
> 
> Y lo del "salón de clases" no se utiliza, no lo había oído en mi vida...



Bueno asi lo llamamos en otras partes. Por lo menos en Panamá y México: salón o aula de clases
Teacher es el maestro o profesor 

*El tutor *es un instructor especial que se contrata o la escuela lo contrata para dar clases epeciales o reforzar materias en las que el estudiante tiene dificultad.


----------



## Aserolf

Mirlo said:


> Bueno asi lo llamamos en otras partes. Por lo menos en Panamá y México: *salón *o* aula* de clases
> Teacher es el maestro o profesor
> 
> *El tutor *es un instructor especial que se contrata o la escuela lo contrata para dar clases epeciales o reforzar materias en las que el estudiante tiene dificultad.


De acuerdo con Mirlo. En México se conoce de las dos formas: aula y salón. Aunque formalmente se utiliza más *aula*.
Por otro lado, quería agregar que en un programa de español que estoy enseñando a estudiantes de _High School_, viene el término: *sala *de clases - supuestamente lo que se usa en España para _classroom_. No sé qué tan acertado sea, o si hay variantes y en algunos lados le dicen "sala" y en otros "aula"


----------



## Lunangelmar

De todas las opciones ofrecidas, me gusta:
_Maestro/Profesor de cabecera_


----------

